# 11 missing as ship hits rock



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the China People's Daily - 

_Eleven people went missing after a Panama-registered ship with 26 on board hit the rock Friday while sailing in the Pacific off eastern Japan, Jiji Press reported. 

One of the two people rescued was still unconscious, and the cargo ship was also damaged, according to Ibaraki marine guard, who found the ship. All the crew members were Indian except one Sri Lankan. 

The cargo ship "Giant Step" was found aground in 16-meter-deep seawater at 1:45 p.m. local time (0545 GMT) near the Ibaraki prefecture, the report said. _

Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rushie, 

"Firstly may those that have lost their lives rest in peace."

This is a very large vessel and one wonders how it can just manage to get into such a situation. Must be some pretty poor watch keeping.

I have been unable to find a picture so far.

Info
Imo - 8309282
Callsign - 3FQF5
Ore Carrier
197,060 tons
Built Feb 1985
Registry Panama.

Regards
Hawkey01(POP)


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Picture here:

http://politics.yahoo.com/photo/061007/ids_photos_wl/r2283630843.jpg

One report says that a fire initially rendered the ship powerless. She was then driven aground in a storm.


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

200,000 ton vessel with just 26 crew - not being well versed in these matters would this be regarded as a normal manning level for a vessel of this size today?
Peter4447


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Peter, 26 is actually quite large for a vessel of that size, many run about with 18-20.


----------

